# عطور فرنسيه جديدهٍٍٍٍ تعبئة دبي بنفس الشكل والرائحه



## حكاية الغد (17 فبراير 2012)

عطورات فرنسية تعبئة دبي درجة نفس الكرتون والعبوة الاصليه "الحبة ب45 ريال والجملة ب35 ريال لاي من الانواع المتوفره والموجود صورها واحجامها من 75 -100- 120 ملي تختلف من عطر لاخر


التوصيل 
لرياض يد بيد عن طريق مندوب ب30-40 ريال 
خارج الرياض عن طريق شركة شحن ايام الاحد والثلاثاء

للاتصال 
عن طريق اضافة رد او ارسال رسالة على الخاص او ارسال رسالة على الجوال او على الواتس اب ولا استقبل اتصالات نهائيا وخاصة من الرجال 
0543986726​

الصور


----------



## tjarksa (17 فبراير 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسيه جديدهٍٍٍٍ تعبئة دبي بنفس الشكل والرائحه*

الله يرزقك برزق الحلال


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 فبراير 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسيه جديدهٍٍٍٍ تعبئة دبي بنفس الشكل والرائحه*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جوو الرياض (18 فبراير 2012)

*رد: عطور فرنسيه جديدهٍٍٍٍ تعبئة دبي بنفس الشكل والرائحه*

مميزهـ حكاااية الغد موووفقه يارب


----------

